# HP vs Cp



## Carolyn

DD1 loves HP, I do like the light color of the gm in the CP and of course the ablitly to make all the beautiful swirls. However some of the fragrances darken the soap anyway. so I don't mean to ask a dumb question, but if we are making plain soap, what is the difference in the finished product? Thanks Carolyn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I know that Steph naturescauldron makes HP soap, she has like 19 turkey roasters. There has to be more to it than how I did it, because mine was like smashing oatmeal cookie batter, or refried beans into the molds afterward, it had a werid texture to the top, fine for maybe one bar of soap but not for all of them.

Plus I don't get the whole...by the time you let it cool down below your flash point on your scent it is so darn hard to get pretty in the molds!

So you got me...does anyone know of a tutorial up...it would be great to make soap in mass like that at times...like this weekend  Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden

HP bars seem softer - even after the same about of cure. Also they tend to shrink and get ugly over time. Don't like them. There's a competitor at my market that only sells HP and I just think they are a little too rustic for me - ok , I'll say it - UGLY. I mean some can look cool, but I don't like them for the most part.

Bethany


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Now I am going to go look for some photos of folks soap who make HP  Do you know alot of folks put melt and pour soaps into their HP soap?? Vicki


----------



## Carolyn

how long does it take to shrink and get nasty looking? We still have a few of the bars left from a month ago and they look the same. I will weigh them. As a matter of fact we have Dragons Blood and Pink Sugar left from the first batch. I am trying to find more info on the differnces. Carolyn


----------



## Guest

I don't like Hp for the same reasons as Vicki and Bethany, smashing soap into molds that looks like very ugly applesauce, they stay softer and shrink... I also think they melt faster in the shower... Unless they are a year or more older and then they get very very hard, but are very ugly... HP is not for me, I have seen some pretty ones, I just can't do it.. and don't have the time to try... why waste all those hours of cook time... only advantage I can see is, they say you can use it right away and using less fragrance in it.


----------



## KUrby

Well from my small experience.. I can tell you I think CP is alot easier! but right now I am doing Oven Process for quick cure times and of course I do like the fact I use less scent. But...I don't think they are pretty, they are somewhat unique in there own way. I have not played with them much but try to get them as even and flat as possible on top.. I am really thinking of plaining them! and beveling the edges.. Then they would look nice but not as homey.. it's a catch 22 on that one.
HP is more time consuming making but shorter on out of the mold and curing.
I will more than likely go to CP after the holidays.. I don't have alot of drying areas, so that is a draw back for me too on CP.
Karen


----------



## kidsngarden

I have done some HP rebatches and found some after six months that were pretty shrunken.

The gal who sells HP at my market sells it by the inch cutting off these huge logs. She says "Leave them in the open air a few days and they are as hard as CP" Hmmm, not been my experience! She says she sells like gangbusters online etc. Her site is here - http://goodnaturedearthling.com/catalog.htm?page=1&category=Soaps

Her soaps aren't all that bad looking sometimes - but notice her pictures are pretty much the label and not much soap. She does have some kinda chunk stripes and stuff - don't know how she does it. IT also helps that her soaps are not GM CP so they don't get TOO dark.

Bethany


----------



## KUrby

Ok ya'll want some pictures I will take some of mine I have done.. They all look the same to me..
K


----------



## KUrby

Here are two different kinds of soap. Dark one is Bulgarian lavender Mint, and the light one is Honey Octane 
My soap never is beanie or clumpy when I pour so not sure what ya'lls is doing.. Mine is like a smoothe vaseline when I pour.
I don't like to have to wait on the flashpoint of scents, but I do it now, the best I can before it trys to set up on me.. 
I will venture a swirl pretty soon with OP. It might be tricky. I have read a couple of tutorials so now it's experiment time!!

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Karen mine looks like that intially, but give it cure time, they indent on the tops, I have some Almond Biscotti, that I smashed and smoothed with a hot spatula flat, and now it looks like iceing peaks, but not pretty ones  Customers don't care though. Vicki


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I love her shopping cart!!!! Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden

KUrby said:


> Here are two different kinds of soap. Dark one is Bulgarian lavender Mint, and the light one is Honey Octane
> My soap never is beanie or clumpy when I pour so not sure what ya'lls is doing.. Mine is like a smoothe vaseline when I pour.
> I don't like to have to wait on the flashpoint of scents, but I do it now, the best I can before it trys to set up on me..
> I will venture a swirl pretty soon with OP. It might be tricky. I have read a couple of tutorials so now it's experiment time!!


So are you hot processing the soap (cooking it from trace to done) or just oven curing (putting it in the oven after pour). I've never seen a GM HP bar that wasn't pretty darn dark!

Bethany


----------



## KUrby

Bethany,, I am cookin it from trace!! :biggrin
pour in my martha mold, let set on top of stove to cure, and in tha morning I am ah cuttin it.. In case your wondering I just figured out how to glow and move my words!!! yeah for me!! :woohoo
cookin & cuttin


----------



## kidsngarden

So you are getting it to trace then sticking it in the oven for how long? then after it cooks for a good while you are pouring it into the molds? I think mine was cooked in the oven for a couple of hours if I recall then poured into the molds.

Bethany


----------



## KUrby

Bethany, this is the trick for me.. awhh the dern cook time!!! grrr
depending on the size of the batch has time factors.. I am now checking on it every 15 mins. and stirring, But usually at least an hour to an hour and a half.. I do the tongue test to make sure it's done! NO ZAP! :nooo Be careful don't burn your tongue... LOL Take a small amt out cool it a bit and roll into a ball. touch your tongue to it and if no zap as in like touching your tongue to a 9 volt battery it's done. Now your flash point area that's another subject!! another grrrr
I hope that helps ya.
Karen


----------



## Carolyn

My daughter melts the oils and adds the milk/lye mixture, uses the stick blender, places it in the oven for about 10 minutes, uses stick blender again, places it back in oven, I am not sure for how long, not long, then brings it out and then uses stick blender, adds fragrances and pours into molds, lets it sit until next morning, then cuts it. My DIL took pictures, but ex FIL had a massive heart attack this morning and they left for Minot, but as soon as she gets back, I will have the pictures. I do think that the CP is more fun and much easier, but right now Marisha (DD1) is soaping as I am babysitting and people want the soap yesterday and are waiting for the craft sales. I was worried that people would not come back if the soap wasn't done with CP, but we have already had calls to be sure that we will be stocking the soap on a regular basis. Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

So if you are oven curing the soap, you are placing the molds into the oven to cure, then cut the next morning right? How long from that point do you consider the soap to be "finished", cured and ready for sale. Carolyn


----------



## Guest

> So if you are oven curing the soap, you are placing the molds into the oven to cure, then cut the next morning right? How long from that point do you consider the soap to be "finished", cured and ready for sale. Carolyn


If I discount water, a week but often it is ready in a couple of days.

Christy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Well I got to see Karen (KUrby) soap in person, and I stole a bar....no GM so that is why the soaps are light in color. Pretty for HP and the Honey from Lillian is to die for! Karen said it wasn't to die for, just die!!! first out of the mold, but I am so glad this is on it's way (and Lillian has sold soo much of it she is having to reorder for me in about 3 weeks, so a new shipment will be on it's way). It will be my new OMH, it is like honey perfume! My OMH from Lillian which I do love is moving to my almond biscotti bar.

Everyone is raving about her Asian Plum! Haven't soaped it yet.

I couldn't stop smelling this Honey (the right bar in the picture) of Karen's! Vicki


----------



## KUrby

Yip vicki, I was not quite getting the honey thing till it chilled out and now,, it does smell really nice. Just like honey.. Just beware it is STRONG coming out of the bottle!
Now I got the Asian Plum in today.. I will soap that scamp tomorrow along with some Monkey Farts!! NOt sure what that really smells like.. I have smelled this scent before don't know where and I can tell you it ain't in someones soap..
It is a good smell, just can't put my finger on it.. 
But I tell you I am going to make a peppermint soap that will rock!! I am IN LOVE with lillians triple distilled peppermint.. THANK you vicki for recommending her for that one..
Vicki if you need some Honey Octaine before 3 weeks come get some from me..
Karen


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I am going to mix it in with my OMH for awhile, so I shouldn't need more, I have enough refried beans...I mean Almond Biscotti to last until after christmas  Vicki


----------



## KUrby

:rofl
k


----------



## Narrow Chance

:rofl Vicki... That was my thoughts exactly when a batch of my Huckleberry went and seized up.
I thought it looked like refried beans.. hubby said it looked and smelled like a cobbler. 
I comenced to hot process it.. and it does look like cobbler.. so.. now it's Berry Cobbler. He hates the smell.. but it's sort of nice. Now watch everyone LOVE it and I have to hot process that stuff... :mad


----------

